# Poncho / Cape Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

These ponchos were designed to give the knitter many choices in colors, sizes, and embellishments. Knit an au naturel poncho OR personalize the poncho with your favorite applique or double stitch design. Both the front and back of the ponchos serve as your personal canvas with endless possibilities.

$4.00
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowy-poncho---two-patterns---many-possibilties


----------



## TinaBW (Nov 20, 2012)

Those are lovely patterns, SouthernGirl. I have them saved in my ravelry library for purchase later.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Have also added to my library....will purchase soon. Thank you for posting.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty southern girl. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

They are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Really nice, and at that gauge they will knit up quickly!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> These ponchos were designed to give the knitter many choices in colors, sizes, and embellishments. Knit an au naturel poncho OR personalize the poncho with your favorite applique or double stitch design. Both the front and back of the ponchos serve as your personal canvas with endless possibilities.
> 
> $4.00
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowy-poncho---two-patterns---many-possibilties


Simple and chic. Pure classxx


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely! Love that it gives the knitter room to add their own creativity.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Lovely!

Hazel


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks like these would knit up quickly, would make a wonderful christmas present for someone special. Lovely pattern


----------



## GrandmaJan (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh, ya, I really like these. Future reference!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

This is lovely, especially like the longer version.


----------

